# Do You Have A Thought For The Day?



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

I do, and it is this...








Now please add yours.
Kenny


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

*But part of my problem is this...*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, too sexy, especially with my man bun and my mesh manties...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Mesh!?!  Yikes?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2015)

Most people carry inner pain of which we know nothing. Try to be kind always.:love_heart:


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2015)

Before you criticise others, walk a mile in their shoes..........that way,you will be a mile away and you will have their shoes!nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Before you criticise others, walk a mile in their shoes..........that way,you will be a mile away and you will have their shoes!nthego:



So true oakapple
So true!

.

*So think on this then, particularly if you are still working!*









​
Top





​


----------



## Cookie (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Before you criticise others, walk a mile in their shoes..........that way,you will be a mile away and you will have their shoes!nthego:



LOL, rotten truly rotten, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

LOL, I'm bustin up here, better try my hand at this thread


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

ok, serious one


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Sep 9, 2015)

Good ones, Denise. I sometimes laugh for no reason, its true.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 9, 2015)

nwlady said:


> View attachment 21228



*You certainly do nwlady.
Thank you and everyone for contributing to this thread.

Now then....*


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2015)

oh boy, now there's a truth ty boozer


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 9, 2015)

ld:I think I had one this morning, but now I don't remember what it was.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> oh boy, now there's a truth ty boozer



Erm. I think I will pass on that one new lady!


----------



## venus (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

venus said:


>



So the reason we're alive is because our heart is still beating, and our purpose is just to keep it beating? :apthy:


----------



## venus (Sep 10, 2015)

If that is how you read it Underock1, thats fine by me


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

venus said:


> If that is how you read it Underock1, thats fine by me



No offense meant, Venus, but that's how it reads to me. Words say different things to different people. 
I am sure you find some deep meaning in it. I would be interested in your view.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

I hear you Venus.


----------



## Lara (Sep 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> So the reason we're alive is because our heart is still beating, and our purpose is just to keep it beating? :apthy:


I believe her quote posted is saying that our still-beating-heart is a fact, not a reason. 
The reason is purpose. As long as you're still alive you have a purpose on this earth. If you didn't you'd be dead.

For anyone who feels lost and interested in finding their purpose in life there is a good book called "Purpose Driven Life" by Rick Warren.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lara said:


> I believe her quote posted is saying that our still-beating-heart is a fact, not a reason.
> The reason is purpose. As long as you're still alive you have a purpose on this earth. If you didn't you'd be dead.
> 
> "Do you feel that?" ( the beating heart ) "That's ( the beating heart ) called purpose."  The quote goes on to state "you are here for a reason", but does not indicate any other reason other than that your heart is still beating.
> ...


----------



## Lara (Sep 10, 2015)

I value your perspective but we do see it quite differently. Viva la difference. :roseeace


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

Please don't issue yourself a gag order Underock. I am sure worm eating is both icky and unsanitary. Lol. We can have different opinions about this and it still be ok.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I'm glad that we part company on this with our relationships intact. Though we often disagree, I think both of you are pretty great human beings. Always enjoy our back and forths.

No reply from Venus though.
Sorry if I offended you, Venus. Perhaps its just a Mars/Venus thing. I have three women here who seem to get it.
Poor old dumb guy hasn't got a clue. Have a box of chocolates! :chocolate:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Please don't issue yourself a gag order Underock. I am sure worm eating is both icky and unsanitary. Lol. We can have different opinions about this and it still be ok.



Wow guys.
This thread is for thought of the day.
Not fight of the day!

Chill!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

Boozer, no one is fighting here, just a healthy range of opinions.:love_heart:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 10, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Wow guys.
> This thread is for thought of the day.
> Not fight of the day!
> 
> Chill!



Not a fight, Boozer. Just sorting out a word puzzle. We are already chilled.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lovely thought Venus, I so believe it, it's like I choose to believe because without it, I would be lost denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

I've never heard of this dude, but I think this is so true


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Not a fight, Boozer. Just sorting out a word puzzle. We are already chilled.



Perhaps the word fight was the wrong one to use.
And yes Shalimar, just a healthy range of opinions.nice one.

And a thought for the day?

Make Love. Not War!

is there anyone out there who wants to take me up on that one?!  he He he!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2015)

Boozer, that was the quote of my generation!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Perhaps the word fight was the wrong one to use.
> And yes Shalimar, just a healthy range of opinions.nice one.
> 
> And a thought for the day?
> ...



Umm, I think I'll leave that one alone, LOL!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Wow guys.
> This thread is for thought of the day.
> Not fight of the day!
> 
> Chill!



Well, technically we already have a "thought of the day" thread posted by Michael.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 10, 2015)

Is that it Jim, your thought for the day:hit:


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, technically we already have a "thought of the day" thread posted by Michael.



Ah yes Jim.
that is all well and good, but we can ALL have a thought for the day.
Not just one person, and that is that.
And technicalities to one side.
I want to hear them.

 I repeat my thought for the day.

Make Love Not War!:love_heart:

And I am pleased to read that You Love Everyone.:love_heart:
So, sorted!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Is that it Jim, your thought for the day:hit:



Yep!  Too early for anything profound.


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2015)

I try to hold my thoughts down to two or three a week.  Otherwise, my brain gets a cramp.  I hate when that happens.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

jujube said:


> I try to hold my thoughts down to two or three a week.  Otherwise, my brain gets a cramp.  I hate when that happens.



Brain cramp, or no Brain cramp jujube.
you are obviously a very wise person.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 10, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Umm, I think I'll leave that one alone, LOL!!



Spoil Sport malady.
Spoil Sport:love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Ah yes Jim.
> that is all well and good, but we can ALL have a thought for the day.
> Not just one person, and that is that.
> And technicalities to one side.
> ...



My only comment is, since you are new to the forum, we have a well used existing post on "thoughts for the day".  We usually reply to it.  Play it your way should you choose.  I was merely trying to be helpful to a newcomer. BTW The post by Michael is not just one persons thoughts, it's anyones thoughts.


----------



## Lara (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 11, 2015)

The world is not all bad while there are people with thoughts  like this.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL, love it Boozer!!

I used to tell folks I tried everything in life I could think of, and thank God I didn't think of everything


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, love it Boozer!!
> 
> I used to tell folks I tried everything in life I could think of, and thank God I didn't think of everything



I agree nwlady. Well I have tried a lot of things out in my life...
BUT...I didn't think of everything either
And There is no way I would ever have a Dog in bed with me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well, not under the covers, but my, little dog toney always slept on my bed, all 9 lbs of her  She even started snoring in her elder years but I never minded, just loved her so much


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Well, not under the covers, but my, little dog toney always slept on my bed, all 9 lbs of her  She even started snoring in her elder years but I never minded, just loved her so much



Nice one nwlady.
I used to have a lovely Pedigree Rough Collie who I loved dearly, but she died of throat cancer.
Very upsetting, and I haven't had a dog since.

Now then nwlady...
Back to subject ! layful:



*




*


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh love both of these, and agree!! 

I loved this one


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 11, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree and disagree. Happy with my results.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

I think that this is a lovely thought.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 13, 2015)

*I just finished my first cup of coffee. I think** I'll go get another one. *


----------



## oakapple (Sep 13, 2015)

Man, be true to thine own self [ and lie like Hell to everyone else!]layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2015)

Love is a verb, it is something you do.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 13, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Man, be true to thine own self [ and lie like Hell to everyone else!]layful:



You speak for yourself oakapple. (Nice forum name that).
'cause I always tell the truth!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 13, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Man, be true to thine own self [ and lie like Hell to everyone else!]layful:



LOL, now there's a thought


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Love is a verb, it is something you do.



I can't agree more, thank you for this Shalimar


----------



## Zante (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 14, 2015)

I love your thought for the day Zante.

Mine is...


----------



## venus (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 14, 2015)

venus said:


>



Nice one! 

As you well know Venus, I am never Dull, and I sparkle all the time!


----------



## venus (Sep 14, 2015)

layful:mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL, I have felt the same way lara Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 15, 2015)

I just LOVE your thought for the day NW Lady.

Here is mine...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2015)

I choose to be happy!


----------



## drifter (Sep 15, 2015)

This thread remind me  of something. I'll think of what later.


----------



## Zante (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 16, 2015)

I just Love your thought for the day Zante.

Here is mine...


----------



## venus (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 16, 2015)

[FONT=Papyrus, Calibri]My               happiness grows in direct proportion to my acceptance,
              and in inverse proportion to my expectations.

              Michael J. Fox[/FONT]


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 6, 2015)

*I like this thought of the day.
Think about it!*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 12, 2015)

Now here IS a...






Or perhaps you may prefer this ?...


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 13, 2015)

Raising two kids under 17 years old
 ,I'm always saying the same thing over and over...
WHY ME,LORD,WHY ME ?


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Raising two kids under 17 years old
> ,I'm always saying the same thing over and over...
> WHY ME,LORD,WHY ME ?



*Because He knows you can and will. *:angel:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 13, 2015)

Blimey Shirley.:love_heart:
You don't half get around this forum, don't you ?layful:

But to keep on Topic, I like this one, and I try to live by it and all !


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 13, 2015)

Love is a verb. It is something you do.


----------

